# Black and white 8 month old Cockapoo for sale



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking for second-hand dog things on Gum Tree I came across this:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/a-gorgeous-playful-blackwhite-cockapoo/94450085

(Ok, I put 'Cockapoo' in the search engine - I'm an addict!)

Any takers? Colin?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

And another...

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/f1-cockapoo--wormed-fully-vaccinated-and-microchipped/94046256

And another... 
http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/cockapoo-1year-and-a-half/93971743


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear 

Why the puppy isnt going back to the breeder?

I want Max  I wonder why they are rehoming him?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know... I really wish they would say!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My Daisy needs a friend but not yet....you are being naughty and making want a Cockapoo too early....must wait until the autumn, I must , I must....  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know you have to wait until then but there is someone else who's looking for little friend...

Cooooooolin? Where arrrrrre you?!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Why the puppy isnt going back to the breeder?
> 
> I want Max  I wonder why they are rehoming him?


 Yeah I thought that.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've made a few enquiries on Gumtree/preloved and have yet to come across any that have the minimum health testing or the owners even knowing what I am talking aboutt..perhaps a reflection of the sort of people that sell dogs on these sites ( of course there are exceptions.....)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear what you’re saying Colin – no matter how much I felt for an animal and wanted to home it I think I’d follow my head on the whole background/health testing thing too.


----------

